# Problem mit USB Ports - Möglicherweise ein Netzteil Problem ?



## eskalation (6. Dezember 2011)

*Problem mit USB Ports - Möglicherweise ein Netzteil Problem ?*

Hallo,

ich habe ein riesen Problem seitdem ich meine neue Hardware eingebaut  habe. Es passiert häufig das meine USB Geräte sich abschalten, wieder  angehen aber nicht funktionieren. Das heißt das meine G15 z.B. anfängt  zu flackern und keine Daten mehr auf dem Monitor anzeigt. Computer läuft  aber weiter also freezed nicht.

Jetzt ist mir heute aufgefallen das ich auf meiner externen Festplatte  zugegriffen habe und 2 Word Dokumente bearbeitet habe. Nebenbei im Netz  gesurft und es ist wieder passiert. Ansonsten habe ich meine Musik von  der externen im Media Player geladen und dann passiert es manchmal gar  nicht. Vorgestern ist es 1x passiert, Gestern gar nicht und heute gleich  2x.

Hatte vorher genau die selben USB Geräte an meinem alten System mit den gleichen Treibern

*Lösungsversuche habe ich bis jetzt unternommen*
_-Energieoptionen auf Höchstleistung gestellt_
_-Windows Sideshow deaktiviert (google hat mir das ausgespuckt)
-Alte Chipsatz treiber installiert
-neuste USB-Geärte treiber installiert
-alte USB-Geärte treiber installiert
-geheult_

besonders letzteres hat wenig geholfen 

*PC Hardware*
_I5 2500k
ASrock z68 pro3 gen3
8GB (2x 4096MB) Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit
430W be quiet! Pure Power L7 80+ Bronze_
_HD 6850_
_Windows 7 Professional 64bit (SP1 inkl. allen Windows Updates)_

*USB Hardware*
_Logitech G15 Refresh
Logitech MX518
Externe Trekstor Media Festplatte
Microsoft Wireless Receiver for Windows (Xbox Gamepads)_

Ich weiß solangsam echt nicht mehr was ich tun soll oder worauf ich  testen soll. Bitte um Hilfe. Vielleicht hatte jemand schonmal soein  Problem oder ein ähnliches?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Carsten



*P.S.*
ich habe dieses Thema schon einmal in den Hardwareproblem bereich gestellt, wollte aber nur nochmal eine Meinung zum Netzteil haben


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Problem mit USB Ports - Möglicherweise ein Netzteil Problem ?*

Hallo,
schon einen Vollständigen Virenscann gemacht (?), man kann ja nie wissen.
Vielleicht tritt das Virus die USB Treiber raus.

Aber das hört sich nach einem Stromproblem an, wenn ich mir so dein NT ansehe kommt mir der verdacht auf das es zu schwach ist, besonders wenn du übertaktet hast.

Wenn du übertaktet hast...
Schon versucht die Übertaktung rückgängig zu machen ?
Denn die 2x00K werden manchmal zu stark übertaktet das dann zu Fehlern führt.
Mfg


----------



## eskalation (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Problem mit USB Ports - Möglicherweise ein Netzteil Problem ?*

Hallo,

danke schonmal für die Antwort.

Nein habe ich noch nicht probiert. Werde ich aber mal machen.
Übertaktet ist nichts. 
Meiner Meinung nach sind aber 430W für die Hardware ausreichend.

MfG


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Problem mit USB Ports - Möglicherweise ein Netzteil Problem ?*

Hallo

Laut deiner Beschreibung würde ich unser Netzteil eher ausschließen. Deiner Beschreibung nach könnte die Tastatur selbst die Ursache sein. Daher denke ich, dass es am besten wäre, die Tastatur an einem anderen Rechner zu testen.


----------



## eskalation (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Problem mit USB Ports - Möglicherweise ein Netzteil Problem ?*

Das wurde schon getestet. Ist ja nicht nur die Tastatur die ausgeht. Es sind alle 4 USB Geräte die sich abschalten - wieder an gehen aber ich sie dann nicht mehr benutzen kann. Computer friert aber nicht ein.

Meiner Meinung nach können es nurnoch 2 Teile sein. Das ist 1x das Netzteil das es irgendwie schwankungen hat oder das die USB Ports vm Mainboard einen weg haben.

MfG


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Problem mit USB Ports - Möglicherweise ein Netzteil Problem ?*

Verwendest du die USB 2.0 oder 3.0 Geräte?

Aber hier würde ich eher Software oder das Board vermuten.


----------



## Blutengel (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Problem mit USB Ports - Möglicherweise ein Netzteil Problem ?*



eskalation schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach können es nurnoch 2 Teile sein. Das ist 1x das Netzteil das es irgendwie schwankungen hat oder das die USB Ports vm Mainboard einen weg haben.


 
Vielleicht resultieren die Probleme auch auf einer falschen Reihenfolge beim insten von Windows und den Treibern. Windows insten, dann Chipsatztreiber und danach erst der Rest an Treibern und Programmen. Es muss nicht daran hängen, aber es kann und ich hab schon bei einigen Freunden und Bekannten obskure Fehler gefunden die darauf beruhten. Dieser Fehler KANN sich ewig erhalten wenn er denn mal ein Problem verursachte.


----------



## eskalation (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Problem mit USB Ports - Möglicherweise ein Netzteil Problem ?*

Alles USB 2.0
Ich hab gestern nacht mein System nochmal formatiert und alles treiber installiert. Klar. Win7 installiert dann Chipsatz dann den rest. Ca. 2 Stunden windows updates .
Mal sehen ob das den Fehler vielleicht schon behebt. Wär kurios....

MfG


----------



## Blutengel (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Problem mit USB Ports - Möglicherweise ein Netzteil Problem ?*

Ich drück Dir mal beide Däumchen


----------



## Dexter74 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Problem mit USB Ports - Möglicherweise ein Netzteil Problem ?*

schreib mal den Support an, vielleicht haben die ein schon neues BIOS.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Problem mit USB Ports - Möglicherweise ein Netzteil Problem ?*

Hallo eskalation

Gibt es Neuigkeiten von deiner Seite?


----------



## eskalation (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Problem mit USB Ports - Möglicherweise ein Netzteil Problem ?*

Erm.

Ja, das Netzteil ist es nicht. Da ich mein Mainboard eingeschickt habe und mein Netzteil lief mit meiner alten Hardware Top.
Habe soeben mein Mainboard per Post zurück bekommen. Werde es nun wieder umbauen und Windows mal wieder neu installieren 

MfG

P.S.
Danke für den Support


----------

